# Girls 2009/2010 tryouts



## angel villela (Dec 3, 2016)

Total Football academy will be hosting girls open tryouts on Tuesday and Thursday at 6:15 pm. For more information please contact Coach Angel at 9516164291 or email Totalfutrivav@gmail.com


----------

